

Dropbox tortured by Condoleezza Rice angst - aspidistra
http://blogs.computerworld.com/cloud-computing/23778/dropbox-tortured-condoleezza-rice-angst

======
dang
Most opinion pieces on current controversies—as opposed to actual news—don't
count as on-topic for HN. Aggregating them doesn't make them more on-topic.

~~~
aspidistra
OK. Message received and understood :)

------
rhizome
A press release and collection of reactions hardly rises to "torture," and
it's especially bad reporting by Mr. Jennings to say that Drew Houston "is
unapologetic," when what is quoted is the announcement, the first piece of
information about the hiring. What, Richi, Pat dies and so now you get to
phone it in?

Let's see how DB responds first.

~~~
perishabledave
Link bait, don't think this should have made it to the front page.

